# Uhm..



## geneabovill (18/4/14)

Bit quiet round here, wot? I know there's brewing happening, because I see all the orders waiting for pickup at MHB.


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

Holidays probably, ankle biters, rellies turning up, work breakups, golf. Me I'm doing nowt over the holidays apart from a Northern English Brown if I can get of my rse.


----------



## geneabovill (18/4/14)

Makes sense I guess. I've rellos showing up too, so I'm making them help me brew!


----------



## Yob (18/4/14)

geneabovill said:


> Makes sense I guess. I've rellos showing up too, so I'm making them help me brew!


better, make em help you clean up


----------



## lukiferj (18/4/14)

Planning on punching out a couple of brews over the next couple of days.


----------



## Natdene (18/4/14)

I just put a Bacchus Brown Eyed Girl and a Landlord into the fermenters. I now have four spare cubes and have planned for the next three days a Fatter Yak, Golden Ale, Better Red than Dead and a 10 min IPA. Time will tell if I get them all done


----------



## thedragon (18/4/14)

A mate and I went halves in a brewmeister 20 L a month back now. I've punched out three brews on it in four weeks. My mate has done the same. 

This Easter break I'll cube another three batches. 

Now for a bigger fermentation fridge!


----------



## thedragon (18/4/14)

Natdene said:


> I just put a Bacchus Brown Eyed Girl and a Landlord into the fermenters. I now have four spare cubes and have planned for the next three days a Fatter Yak, Golden Ale, Better Red than Dead and a 10 min IPA. Time will tell if I get them all done


If you've not yet done a fatter yak, you won't regret it. 

If you've done one before, you'll know how good it is. 

Happy brewing!


----------



## thedragon (18/4/14)

COCKO!


----------



## Jerry (18/4/14)

Might be called Good Friday but geez it can be boring.......

Probably explains why I have time to post on AHB for the first time in a looooong time.

Four days off; better make the most of it.

Today - a Simcoe based PA

Tomorrow - catching up on things around the house. 

Sunday - Another brew day. What? Haven't decided yet. Some kind of Pale.

Monday - Have to do the rello thing. The worst kind....... the mother & father in law kind....

Aaaargh....

Have to make the most of the next two days. 

Scott


----------



## MartinOC (18/4/14)

Yeah, Good Friday is boring as batshit.

Spent the day cleaning & sanitising FV's & cubes in preparation for a brewathon on Sunday/Monday (Tomorrow is a surprise birthday party in Alexandra). WY1028 on the stir-plate now.

Kegged 40L of porter (first brew from the new "Phoenix Brewery" system) yesterday.


----------



## lael (18/4/14)

Porter is my next brew - what did you put in it? What is the aim for taste?


----------



## MartinOC (18/4/14)

lael said:


> Porter is my next brew - what did you put in it? What is the aim for taste?


5Kg Pale (JW)
500g Light Crystal
750g Amber
450g Chocolate
300g Black Malt
350g Wheat Malt

OG - 1040
FG - 1012

1tsp CaS04, 1tsp CaCl, 1tsp NaCl

15 mins @ 55C
45 mins @ 67C, then mash-out.

Fuggles (pellets) - 5% - 60 mins - 40g
EKG (pellets) 6.4% - 60 mins - 40g
EKG 15 mins - 25g

At least that was the plan......

Bear in mind that this was my first-attempt with the new rig & I got pissed on Coopers Reds during the brewing :blink: , I ended-up with about 70L in the kettle....Don't do this at home.....Please!

Cubed.

Fermented with Coopers yeast @ 17C. A couple of days later, I dropped a Goldings plug (14g) into it & chilled to 6C until yesterday.

Despite the obvious alcohol-induced screw-ups, it's actually not bad ( had to taste it before the family "do" tomorrow!).

It's a clone of the Caledonian brewery's porter (with obvious twists). Soft, smooth, malty & a nice dry finish. Very chocolatey. It'll improve with a couple of weeks in the keg.


----------



## lael (18/4/14)

70L!? Long boil down then?

Sounds tasty!


----------



## MartinOC (18/4/14)

lael said:


> 70L!? Long boil down then?
> 
> Sounds tasty!


Err...yeah...... Like I said, LOTS of screw-ups with this first attempt with the new gear. I'm pretty-sure I just gave-up on the boiling thing & just cubed as much as I could (about 50L) & chucked the rest. How I avoided seriously scalding myself with a riotous skinful is beyond me, but maybe that's the luck of the Irish.....

In all seriousness, this is a gorgeous porter. It's my go-to standard winter fare & haven't played with the recipe much in the years I've been doing it.

I prefer my porters malty & dry, but not hoppy. YMMV. I gave this recipe to a mate that screwed-up his volumes & ended-up with a 6%-er & it was absolutely superb, so there's a lot of flexibility.

Go play with it!


----------



## Bridges (19/4/14)

Hey Martin thinking I'd like to have a crack at your porter, just wondering what volume you were aiming for? I need to know so I can plug the recipe into brewmate.
Have you tried it with any other yeasts or is coopers the go?
Cheers
Bridges.


----------



## mje1980 (19/4/14)

geneabovill said:


> Bit quiet round here, wot? I know there's brewing happening, because I see all the orders waiting for pickup at MHB.


I'm in a splint for the next 2 weeks, haven't brewed for ages. Can't wait to fill the cubes. Keep going back and forth on what I should brew. Beire de garde, 100% brett funky porter, or mild. Could still be a month before I can brew . Slowly driving me insane


----------



## verysupple (19/4/14)

mje1980 said:


> I'm in a splint for the next 2 weeks, haven't brewed for ages. Can't wait to fill the cubes. Keep going back and forth on what I should brew. Beire de garde, 100% brett funky porter, or mild. Could still be a month before I can brew . Slowly driving me insane


I know it's not the same as brewing your own, but get everyone to bring you craft beer instead of flowers.  I never got why people bring guys in hospital/injured fowers...we just don't get flowers. I mean, that's $20 you could have spent on something a) for yourself, or b ) I'm not going to throw in the bin after 2 days.

edit: forgot "b)" turns into a smiley...that annoys me every time.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/14)

We have a lovely old couple over the back fence. He potters around the yard growing chillies and bananas and she's usually out at Country Women's or something. Then at Easter and Xmas the daughter and kids come to stay and at dawn they are out screaming around the yard chasing the dog etc.

Probably does me good getting up then as opposed to my usual 8 am - got into some morning brewing for a change and did a Northern English Brown.

I've discovered that morning brewing is great, don't fall asleep during the boil and forget to set the timer. Remember to put in all the hop additions. Actually clean everything up rather than procrastinate and find a biab bag of spent grain stinking like cat piss two days later and an urn full of fungus.


----------



## Jerry (19/4/14)

verysupple said:


> I know it's not the same as brewing your own, but get everyone to bring you craft beer instead of flowers.  I never got why people bring guys in hospital/injured fowers...we just don't get flowers. I mean, that's $20 you could have spent on something a) for yourself, or b ) I'm not going to throw in the bin after 2 days.


Don't get the flowers thing either. 

Especially for blokes. Bit........l don't know........not right.


I'm really fortunate, my wife doesn't see much point in flowers either. As you say, go in the bin after a couple of days; such a waste of money. 

Buy a nice 6 pack of something really good, or maybe a nice bottle of red.

Much more practical.


----------



## Beaver74 (31/8/14)

Could not of said this better myself well done you deserve a beer mate


----------



## Beaver74 (31/8/14)

Can anyone tell me were I can get strawberry clover honey Newcastle area thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Beaver 74


----------

